# Wanting to change food...



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi guys, 

We've been wanting to change Holly's food for a while now, we've been having to drive over an hr away to get her food because no one can stock it locally. 

She is currently on Loyall Professional, only a 2 star rating but has been the only food that has stuck with her. She has been on Acana before and had two spells of low blood sugar because she would burn right through her food. She is a working dog and requires a food with at least 30%protein and 20%fat. That's the hard part is trying to find her something suitable. Only thing I've come across is Nutro High-Energy.(3star) 

If anyone has any suggestions it would be greatly appreciated, we've been researching for months trying to find something that will be good for her. 

And for all you hunters out there...take a look at this article I found regarding food for gun dogs...very interesting! 

http://lrca.homestead.com/NewsLetter/Microsoft_Word_-_Gundog_Nutrition.pdf

Thanks!! Cassie


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I take it she's out of the puppy stage?

Have you looked in to petflow.com? I've used them before to order Orijen and Fromm... which is a bit harder to find around here.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

She's a 1yr 3months, I'll take a look at that website...thanks!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian eats Orijen 6 fish and for the last 6 months we had him on their Regional Red. We like to switch it up.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We have Riley on Taste of the Wild and they have two formulas that are 32% protein (High Prarie and Wetlands). She LOVES it and goes nuts during mealtime. 

http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/products/


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Sophie is on Orijen Regional Red, too. She loves it


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

My vote is either Wellness Core, or GO!! Endurance.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I cannot comment as I buy a locally made dry food. It's a holistic style in as far as all the ingredients are organically grown and it doesn't contain the usual nasties like corn/maize. 

Whatever you decide, it sounds like you have done some ingredient research already. So hopefully you will find something suitable soon.

You could always make your own or go to a natural raw diet too, thye are also good options for those who know what they are doing foodwise.


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi there!

We just recently changed our kiddo' food almost a little over a month ago to Performatrin Ultra; Grain Free Formula. Here's the nutritional value listed on the bag with regards to your inquiries about the Protein and Fat content youre looking for.

Crude Protein; 37%
Crude Fat; 16%
Omega-6 Fatty Acids; 2.80% 
Omega-3 Fatty Acids; 0.60%

The picture at the front from what Ive been told at the store I pick up the food is off a Vizsla which is what caught my attention and is "new" to our area.

Hope this helps!


----------

